# Camera failure after root and kernel



## Mozer92 (Nov 4, 2011)

After rooting and installing a new kernel I am receiving a warning message saying that there is a camera failure. I have no other problems with any apps. Any suggestions?


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mozer92 said:


> After rooting and installing a new kernel I am receiving a warning message saying that there is a camera failure. I have no other problems with any apps. Any suggestions?


 did you upgrade to the md3 radios,rpm, and tz?


----------



## Mozer92 (Nov 4, 2011)

I took the update a few days ago and my baseband reads: l535VRBLMD3. I rooted, installed imoseyons tw 2.4 kernel.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

It's the new baseband. Downgrade to http://d-h.st/nyI


----------

